# Trying to Conceal a Glock 34



## MilesChristi (Oct 14, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has tried concealing a Glock 34?

I seen this video on YouTube Wheaton Arms Glock 34 California Conceal Carry Package - YouTube and it made me want to get one! It looks amazing!

Supposedly made by Wheaton Arms in South Dakota.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

8.81 inches long? Trying to conceal is right. That is one long pistol to try to conceal, I'd imagine you would have to forget about sitting down but a 10:00 or 1:00 carry should impress the ladies.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It can be done with appendix carry.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Or, inside the pants, at "3:30" or "4:00."

Long barrels just go deeper into the pants. It's the grip area that's difficult to hide.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, do note that the package is available on other glock pistols. You can do a 17 or a 19...and also for what it's worth in wouldn't get that package. There's not reason to be cutting up the slide like that. The 34 is the same weight as a 17 all ready and they aren't that heavy.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Let me say this about that. Many of us "older" fella's conceal carried full size 1911's for many years. Some still do. 

A Glock 34/35 would be no different. I think that "younger" folks are "spoiled" by the great compact carry guns that are available today.

Where there is a will, there is a way. If you want it, get it and carry it. :mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

To the OP, the Glock 34 is designed to be a competition pistol in which it excels, and for home defense or open carry the Glock 34 would be a great choice in my opinion. I don't know of many who EDCC the Glock 34 and for good reason.

Yes, you can perhaps conceal carry it somewhat comfortably depending on your frame size, but in my mind there are much, much, better options for that role, such as the Glock 19 or G-26. You may carry it for a time in an EDCC role, but once you explore other pistols for that role it wouldn't be long in my opinion, but you would have a great pistol nonetheless. To each their own.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

lefty60 said:


> Let me say this about that. Many of us "older" fella's conceal carried full size 1911's for many years. Some still do.
> 
> A Glock 34/35 would be no different. I think that "younger" folks are "spoiled" by the great compact carry guns that are available today.
> 
> Where there is a will, there is a way. If you want it, get it and carry it. :mrgreen:


Another "older fella" here, and I used to carry a 1911 occasionally, too. I'm here to say: sure it's different; the Glocks are better!

The G34/G35 is actually SHORTER overall than a 5-inch 1911. Once the weather gets cold enough to consistently require a coat, sweater, or heavy flannel shirt, a G34 or G35 can occasionally be found inside my waistband. MUCH more comfortable than a full-size 1911.

And by the way, the Glock 34/35 are lighter than a steel-frame 1911, too, with both fully loaded.


----------

